# 2007 Martin sneak peek! NEW target color!



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Joel C said:


> now just what model do you think this is for?


A bad boy SCEPTER!


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

:wink: NICE


----------



## sstarnes (Feb 1, 2003)

My guess would be the one that I have sitting here right now:wink: 

And it shoots so good

Scott


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

Ok, so there is a new Scepter 4. That is the new target bow. Now show us some pics and as well as the colors and cam options.


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

Since the Bengal now has the new M-Pro single cam, does this mean this is the new single cam and that the Dyna-Cam is gone? What about the nitrous cam?


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

bcriner said:


> Since the Bengal now has the new M-Pro single cam, does this mean this is the new single cam and that the Dyna-Cam is gone? What about the nitrous cam?



Still got em!


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

can you give us some specs on the Scepter 4 with elite limbs and shoot-thru cams?


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

bcriner said:


> can you give us some specs on the Scepter 4 with elite limbs and shoot-thru cams?


43" axle to axle
8" brace height


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## KSchmidt (Jul 13, 2006)

*Sweet!!!*

S4 = SWEEEET with 4 E's!!!!


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

*show us your cams!*


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

COOL!

Gotta be a Scepter 4 . . . right? And availabel NOW . . in left-handed????? :tongue:


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

Yes, I want to see the cams too. Really bad.


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

Ok, so one of the colors is orange or something similar. What else?


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

bcriner said:


> Yes, I want to see the cams too. Really bad.


I suddenly feel like throwing Mardi Gras beads. :mg:


----------



## bow47man (Jun 2, 2006)

*Scepter 4*

looks like this mathews man may have to shoot one of them bows. was thinking about a slayer x.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

get a grip guys! The most comfortable target grip in the industry!


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

The Martin bug just bit me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

Looks good...keep going...toward either end of the bow...


----------



## hdhunter (Oct 24, 2002)

I'll take one please......please bring back RED!!!


----------



## KSchmidt (Jul 13, 2006)

*Wow!!!!!*



Joel C said:


> get a grip guys!


NOW that is down right awesome looking!!!!   

Just what I was hoping to see!!!! :wink: 

Can't get a grip now...let's see the rest!!!!


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Joel C said:


> get a grip guys!


I will if you got one that's a mirror image of that . . . . your whetting my appetite Joel . . . I was gonna get a new cam for my Apex but . . . a Scepter 4 . . . . come on . . . . tell me your makin' leftys!


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Mr. October said:


> I will if you got one that's a mirror image of that . . . . your whetting my appetite Joel . . . I was gonna get a new cam for my Apex but . . . a Scepter 4 . . . . come on . . . . tell me your makin' leftys!


OH YEAH! We got lefty's


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

i believe joelc is holding out for these to show us his cams... lol


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

all kidding aside I'm giddy as a school girl over that grip... 

Can we place orders yet? :hail:


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Joel C said:


> OH YEAH! We got lefty's


Okay where do I send my credit card number!?!?!?!


----------



## KSchmidt (Jul 13, 2006)

*Got that right!!!!!*



JawsDad said:


> all kidding aside I'm giddy as a school girl over that grip...
> 
> Can we place orders yet? :hail:


AMEN TO THAT!!!!!


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

JawsDad said:


> all kidding aside I'm giddy as a school girl over that grip...
> 
> Can we place orders yet? :hail:


You can start placing orders on Monday


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Mr. October said:


> Okay where do I send my credit card number!?!?!?!



PM it to me and I will get a leg up on the order processing for you cause my Uncle works at Martin. :darkbeer:


----------



## KSchmidt (Jul 13, 2006)

*Speed???*

Any speed ratings??? IBO Speed???


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

KSchmidt said:


> Any speed ratings??? IBO Speed???


305


----------



## archerykid629 (May 18, 2003)

*Nice grip.....*

I saw a proto...... Loved the grip. Nice feel. Hope you do the same thing to the Slayer or the Bullet X..... Need some speed...


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Joel C said:


> You can start placing orders on Monday



Any new Rytera models revealed in the near future? 

Can't maintain that R4L claim if I'm shooting an M. :mg:


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Joel C said:


> You can start placing orders on Monday


And how soon might these neat new toys be shipping?


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

JawsDad said:


> Any new Rytera models revealed in the near future?
> 
> Can't maintain that R4L claim if I'm shooting an M. :mg:


That's for another time:zip:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## KSchmidt (Jul 13, 2006)

*????*

Now how about specs without Elite limbs and shoot thru cams!!! :wink: 

IBO Speed????


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Slippy Field said:


> PM it to me and I will get a leg up on the order processing for you cause my Uncle works at Martin. :darkbeer:


I've heard you have an Uncle that works there . . . isn't his name Outinleft? :wink: Nice try though! 

I do see a Scepter in my future though!!!!! :wink:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Joel C said:


> 43" axle to axle
> 8" brace height



Is there going to be a shorter ATA variety? I was looking for 38-39" with a 7.5-7.75" brace. 

I think I am really liking that handle, but wouldn't mind seeing a back view of it:secret:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Joel C said:


> OH YEAH! We got lefty's


Now you're talking!!! I know a lefty in need:wink:


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Doc said:


> Now you're talking!!! I know a lefty in need:wink:


HEY! Back o' the line there Pal! No cutting. I was here first.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Mr. October said:


> HEY! Back o' the line there Pal! No cutting. I was here first.


Don't make me play my trump card:wink:


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Doc said:


> Don't make me play my trump card:wink:


I don't care WHAT card you play as long as I get my lefty Scepter 4 ASAP!!!! 

I almost ordered a RazorX but decided to wait on the faint hope that the legendary Scepter would make its return. All I need is details. When where and how to order. (Oh yeah . . . and what color!)


----------



## Hoyt Hydro (Apr 25, 2005)

Quit the talk and lets see some more pics!!:wink:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

ehhh...does nothing for me. 

Show me something camo.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

*Hello?*

JoelC . . . . more pictures please . . . .


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

you only have till Friday to show us Michiganders :mg: Then Oct 1st is whitetail country and we won't be around for a few days :sad: So lost venue for advertising will be on your head alone :secret: and we know Michigan has a lot of Martin Archery Hunters (and a few new converts) chomping at the bit to BUY a new bow...... :zip:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Mr. October said:


> *Hello?*
> 
> JoelC . . . . more pictures please . . . .


:wink:


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Joel C said:


> :wink:












Cool logo! Will my bow come with a matching bumper sticker?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Mr. October said:


> I've heard you have an Uncle that works there . . . isn't his name Outinleft?


No, his name is Tim Newbold so stop making fun of him and send me the credit card info now! :darkbeer: 

Are all the 07 Martins going to be revealed next Monday? :darkbeer: .........:darkbeer:


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

Looks SWEET!!!!!!!! Are there different limb options??? I can't wait to see the cams!!!! :banana: The grip also looks AWESOME........I always rip my grips off and tape the riser.........looks like now I won't have to.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Mr. October said:


> I don't care WHAT card you play as long as I get my lefty Scepter 4 ASAP!!!!
> 
> I almost ordered a RazorX but decided to wait on the faint hope that the legendary Scepter would make its return. All I need is details. When where and how to order. (Oh yeah . . . and what color!)


Well in that case, you can have the first lefty...but #2 is going to have the serial number DOC002.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

How do you like my new Avatar?


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Mr. October said:


> How do you like my new Avatar?


Love it!


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

*2007 website address....*

www.martinarchery.com/2007


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

so is there going to be an offering with similar specs to what I mentioned at the end of page 1 with the Nitrous X system?


----------



## Flip Flop (Jan 1, 2005)

***go start you're own thread(joelc)***


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> so is there going to be an offering with similar specs to what I mentioned at the end of page 1 with the Nitrous X system?


Shadowcat.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Joel C said:


> www.martinarchery.com/2007


Testing...


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

KSchmidt said:


> Now how about specs without Elite limbs and shoot thru cams!!! :wink:
> 
> IBO Speed????



Ahhh, I bet you're going to be ******* over the cams.:mg: :darkbeer:


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

43'' ATA 8'' BH 305. Now, my RazorX is 45'' ATA 8.5'' and 300fps IBO... Are there going to be some other target bows, besides Scepter 4 and RazorX (I presume you won't discontinue RazorXes)?


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Oh, and - is Scepter 4 going to be more/less expensive, or in the price range of today's RazorX?


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

Joel C said:


> www.martinarchery.com/2007


that link is plain wrong It is a good thing I have already done alot of research
on the slayer extreme and I think it is the bow I want just waiting to see what they offer in 07 hunting bows


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

I wonder how long I will be able to remain on the sidelines.   :wink: :wink: :tongue: 

Looking good Martin!


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

GVDocHoliday said:


> ehhh...does nothing for me.
> 
> Show me something camo.


S4 is sporting the Martin quiver bushing.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Ivorytooth said:


> I wonder how long I will be able to remain on the sidelines.   :wink: :wink: :tongue:
> 
> Looking good Martin!


Come on over Toothy!


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

nontypical 12 said:


> that link is plain wrong It is a good thing I have already done alot of research
> on the slayer extreme and I think it is the bow I want just waiting to see what they offer in 07 hunting bows


Yeah . . . and then he crashed the server on top of it!


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Ivorytooth said:


> I wonder how long I will be able to remain on the sidelines.   :wink: :wink: :tongue:
> 
> Looking good Martin!


I've always known you were good enough...yet somethin' is holdin' you back....:wink: 

DO IT! :star:


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

looks like that is going to be one sweet looking machine........


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

not exactly correct because of the size differences and the way they were cropped but... getting closer... lol


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Bobmuley said:


> I've always known you were good enough...yet somethin' is holdin' you back....:wink:
> 
> DO IT! :star:


That would be experience.


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

Joel C said:


> 43" axle to axle
> 8" brace height


Sounds good to me!!

I love my original Scepter :wink:


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Mr. October said:


> How do you like my new Avatar?





Hey i like ya new avatar:wink: AC


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

what color options??


----------



## X-Cam (Mar 5, 2003)

After shooting this bow for a while..... I have one thing to say.... THIS GRIP ROCKS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

X-Cam said:


> After shooting this bow for a while..... I have one thing to say.... THIS GRIP ROCKS!!!!!!!!!


that is really sooooo wrong to comment like that ...lol


----------



## winter86 (Feb 13, 2003)

I must agree.....that grip fit so well in the hand. the bow feels like a cross between a scepter and a razor. Pretty nice.


----------



## GMorel1916 (May 12, 2006)

How much is it gonna cost?

Greg


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

What colors are going to be available?


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

*We wanna see moooorrrrrreeee !!!!!*


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

cam system teaser


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

How much will the Scepter 4 cost? More or less than current RazorX?


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

I'll get more into specifics on Monday...for now we will see some more pics


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Joel C said:


> I'll get more into specifics on Monday...for now we will see some more pics


Sweet!


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Sweet it is...


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

So Joel . . . if I show up at Lancaster Archery at 9:01 Monday morning and tell them I am ready to order my Scepter4 are they going to look at me like I am speaking in tongues or do dealers know this is coming and will be ready?


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Our national sales meeting is this weekend...all of the sales reps will have their information then, and the dealers shortly there after.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Joel C said:


> Our national sales meeting is this weekend...all of the sales reps will have their information then, and the dealers shortly there after.


So I should wait until about 9:05 Monday morning . . . :wink:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Mr. October said:


> So I should wait until about 9:05 Monday morning . . . :wink:


Rex at Lancaster may be able to help you.


----------



## ESMO-Joe (Oct 18, 2004)

Joel are you the official Martin stripper or what?
Show them just a little bit at a time to string them along and then empty their wallet when they get to see it all.:wink:


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

It appears they are still going to have the Nitrous & Nitrous X cam as the dual cam option. Is that correct? No binaries or other cam options?


----------



## rangeman (Nov 14, 2003)

*omg*

You guys have just went bonkers over 2 little pictures that don't show any thing. If you compair these pictures to a playboy it's like seeing earlobes and chin dimples. "WE Want centerfolds" Show them the whole bow before they blow!!!! (or maybee they cant handle the whole bow???)

I'll just keep shooting X's with my long slinkey black HOYT Pro Elite w/spirals.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

rangeman said:


> You guys have just went bonkers over 2 little pictures that don't show any thing. If you compair these pictures to a playboy it's like seeing earlobes and chin dimples. "WE Want centerfolds" Show them the whole bow before they blow!!!! (or maybee they cant handle the whole bow???)
> 
> I'll just keep shooting X's with my long slinkey black HOYT Pro Elite w/spirals.


You keep shootin' what you want. All I gotta say is....MADE YA LOOK!


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

Can you just go ahead and post a picture of the cam with a little wider zoom to capture more of that thing..


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

rangeman said:


> You guys have just went bonkers over 2 little pictures that don't show any thing. If you compair these pictures to a playboy it's like seeing earlobes and chin dimples. "WE Want centerfolds" Show them the whole bow before they blow!!!! (or maybee they cant handle the whole bow???)
> 
> I'll just keep shooting X's with my long slinkey black HOYT Pro Elite w/spirals.


Rangeman . . . for me it isn't just the pictures. We are talking about a great pedigree here. The Scepter series is one of the winningest and most accurate bows of all time and you know Martin isn't going to bring out a loser and slap a Scepter sticker on it. I have NO doubt that this is one bow I could buy sight unseen and it will exceed my expectations.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

rangeman said:


> You guys have just went bonkers over 2 little pictures that don't show any thing. If you compair these pictures to a playboy it's like seeing earlobes and chin dimples. "WE Want centerfolds" Show them the whole bow before they blow!!!! (or maybee they cant handle the whole bow???)
> 
> I'll just keep shooting X's with my long slinkey black HOYT Pro Elite w/spirals.




Sometimes the fun is in the mystery.. :becky:

Lighten up and enjoy your old lady Hoyt.. :wink:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Ivorytooth said:


> That would be experience.


Just latch onto one of them new S4's and the experience will be quickly taken care of.


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

How about 16" straight limbs and bringing back the PRO CAT color option.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

we now know 2 of the color options


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

olehemlock said:


> we now know 2 of the color options


There's only two? :zip:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*S4*

What is the a to a and brace with the straight limbs?????????? And what is the shortest draw length available? Is there any truth to the rumor about a reintroduction
of the Fury cams but with modules? That new handle is going to be a winner.
Jbird


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Joel C said:


> There's only two? :zip:


well, 3 if you count the camo option:wink:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I was wondering how it was going to look.
Awesome job resizing the riser shelve. 
The entire riser and grip appears to be slimmed down.
All the Martin Risers are looking very sleek. 
I love the grip on the Razor. Very comfy. If it is even close to that I will be pumped up even more.


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

:cheer2:


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Black...that's what I'm talking about.

You tell them I'm coming and hells coming with me:darkbeer:


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

Black riser with camo limbs is nice:smile:


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

I prefer high wrist grips - how will one be able to install a high wrist grip on that thing? It looks as though the grip area has no threads for set screws?


----------



## ArcheryDreamin (Jan 4, 2003)

vonottoexperien said:


> Black riser with camo limbs is nice:smile:


I can't confirm it was an S4, but whatever it was I saw, it was black with camo limbs and it does look sweet. :teeth: Just wish it was in my collection and not someone elses.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Joel C said:


> There's only two? :zip:


Dang, I was hoping for a Sunbrust or a Red like my Scepter III's. I guess, I will just have to get a black one instead. I got to justify keeping my Scepter III's some way!!!:smile:


----------



## ghaug (Jan 8, 2004)

What will be the lead times on the getting the bows out once orders are received. Need to pick up an indoor bow and this one looks sweet.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Deezlin said:


> Dang, I was hoping for a Sunbrust or a Red like my Scepter III's. I guess, I will just have to get a black one instead. I got to justify keeping my Scepter III's some way!!!:smile:


Re-read Joel's post . . . it appears these are not the only two colors . . .


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

damnyankee said:


> Black...that's what I'm talking about.
> 
> You tell them I'm coming and hells coming with me:darkbeer:



I'm your Huckleberry and it's just my game!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

The new catalogs are available next week ... order yours for just the cost of shipping _today_!

http://www.shopatron.com/product/product_id=MAR2604/189.0.0.0.0.0.0


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

can you go ahead and post the .pdf version to download today so we don't have to wait on the US Mail. :teeth: 

Please!! :teeth: 

Pretty Please!! :teeth: 

Did I forget to say Please?

Please :teeth:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

bcriner said:


> can you go ahead and post the .pdf version to download today so we don't have to wait on the US Mail. :teeth:
> 
> Please!! :teeth:
> 
> ...


Sorry next week. It wouldnt be fair to our dealers if you saw it first.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Joel C said:


> There's only two? :zip:


You have to do one in crimson.. I need one to match the color of my new truck.. Hey, if you can't shoot, at least you can color coordinate.. :becky:

How bout rainbow...to match your hair.LOL


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Joel C said:


> Sorry next week. It wouldnt be fair to our dealers if you saw it first.


Perhaps your dealers should get computers! LOL!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Joel C said:


> The new catalogs are available next week ... order yours for just the cost of shipping _today_!
> 
> http://www.shopatron.com/product/product_id=MAR2604/189.0.0.0.0.0.0



Cool.
Ordered my copy of the 2007 catalog.


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

Joel C said:


> Sorry next week. It wouldnt be fair to our dealers if you saw it first.



OK, 12:00 Noon eastern time Monday...we will be waiting...that would be 9:00 AM Monday for you..we will let you sleep in... :teeth:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

New target color...

CHAMELEON


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Joel - if there is a target bow in BLACK with MOSSY OAK LIMBS - I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

:smile:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Joel - if there is a target bow in BLACK with MOSSY OAK LIMBS - I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We could do that, but it would have the new Realtree APG!


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Joel C said:


> :smile:


Holly cow, what do you call that color, cadium.


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

> New target color...
> 
> CHAMELEON



*WOW* That color is SWEET!!!!!!! I might have to have one!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Joel C said:


> New target color...
> 
> CHAMELEON


Way cool! You need to post a video of that thing moving it around in different light.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

olehemlock said:


> Holly cow, what do you call that color, cadium.


*CHAMELEON*


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Fascinating.

Nice color.

Steep limb pocket angle.
Longer ATA.

Brace height seems rather large for that pocket angle.

Very slim and trim. Cross section width is less?
Hmmmmm. 

Integrated grip.
Nice for those of use who like to shoot directly off the riser.

Looks to be a great target bow.

Balance should be quite nice as well.


----------



## Travis VanDaele (Sep 30, 2002)

NICE :teeth: 

Now what did you do with the nitrous cam ????


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

Oh my,,, that is SWWWEEEETT:shade:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

WOW!:mg:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Joel C said:


> We could do that, but it would have the new *Realtree APG*!



Heartbreaker.......... I am a Mossy Oak devotee!


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Heartbreaker.......... I am a Mossy Oak devotee!


I was too until I saw the new Realtree APG


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

That's a great color.. I bet pictures don't do it justice..


----------



## archery freak (Dec 30, 2005)

WOW!! That is one sick bow, what is the retail on it? Can you show us the whole picture and specs.....we wont tell anybody:wink:


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hmmmmmmm.....looks I may even have to try that awesome lookin shootin iron out. What a Sweeeeeeeeeet bow. Too bad Walla Walla 10 hours or I would be there Monday with cash. And speaking of cash, c'mon Joel, what srp on this bad boy?

If the price is right,




I may get on board the train....


----------

